# NC area dojangs



## karatekid1975 (May 24, 2005)

Hey all.

I was wondering about Wilmington area NC dojangs. My honey and I are thinking about moving there in a couple of years. I thought it wouldn't hurt to start hunting for dojangs now. I did a google search but didn't find much. The YMCA teaches TSD, but just to kids  Another was a Kung fu school (not my thing), one was (I think) is Chuck Norris' style (sounded like a sport version, though), there's a Hapkido dojang ( http://www.choeshapkido.com/ ), a few ATA schools (eerrrr ... a little leary there, no offense intended), and a few other places that don't mention what they are (style).

I put this thread here, because I (we) both prefer the Korean MA. Possibly WTF TKD, ITF TKD, TSD, ect. But if there's a really good instructor of another style that you know, feel free to post. It doesn't have to be in Wilmington. We are willing to travel up to an hour for a good dojang. 

Thanks in advance.


----------

